# Please age this hoyt bow



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Enticer? I think around 93 I believe is when the camo riser came out. But they had it for a while. Contact hoyt usa and send in a serial number they should tell you.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is a Super Star FastFlite I used to have. Bought it new in Dec. 1994.


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies...mine is a fastflight (not the enticer in the picture), and looks real similar to the one you have pictured (brown riser). I just posted the picture of that one cause of the same riser type...with the oval holes and wooden handle.

BUT, I might have shorter limbs...or something seems different. I just think mine is called "FastFlight"...not "Super Star Fast Flight"....So, I think mine might be from the same year as yours.


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

daver said:


> I just think mine is called "FastFlight"...not "Super Star Fast Flight"....So, I think mine might be from the same year as yours.


"Super Star" is the riser name, and "Fast Flight" is the limb. You could get longer limbs that were called "Supreme". They didn't put the riser name on them anywhere back then.

Brown riser with camo limbs, most likely a 1994 model. I believe you could still get the brown in 95, but most of them were the camo pattern like the one you posted first.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

1995 Defiant Fastflite. 

The solid brown riser (they called it "bronze") came with the camo limbs in a pattern they called "Natureform".
In 1996 the same riser came in a sort of speckly brown camo.

Photo of page from 1995 Hoyt catalog:


----------



## redrider86401 (Jul 26, 2006)

1994 i believe.

jim


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Thanks for the insite on why it was just called fastflight on the limbs also. It is funny though looking at those limbs in the 95 catologue...mine just seem shorter or more of an angle too. So I am fairly convinced that mine is the 94/95 model. That is defantley my riser though. Perhaps, it is the angle of the bow in the picture that makes the limbs look longer...

Oh yeah, you see that abrupt hand grip? Well, I just finally took mine off. It was causing me to torque the bow since it wasn;t setting in the heal of my hand...it was putting the pressure on the web area between the thumb and index finger. So once I took it off my paper tuning was good. So I may try to cut the fat out of the back side and sand it down real nice. I tried to find a smaller one but looking for something like that is too old and too hard to find.

Anyways, thanks again everyone!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not a '94 - the Defiant didn't come out until the 1995 model year.

The Fastflite limb is 16" long like it says in the pic at the bottom. You can just measure yours.


----------



## dunnhead (Aug 16, 2005)

daver said:


> Oh yeah, you see that abrupt hand grip? Well, I just finally took mine off. It was causing me to torque the bow since it wasn;t setting in the heal of my hand...it was putting the pressure on the web area between the thumb and index finger. So once I took it off my paper tuning was good. So I may try to cut the fat out of the back side and sand it down real nice. I tried to find a smaller one but looking for something like that is too old and too hard to find.


I had a Defiant my dad gave me when he stopped shooting and I HATED that grip. I could never shoot it consistently.


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

Funny thing about the grip...I was scoring in the 550's with the grip...but shot poorly the other night (506 - just missed the entire spot one or two shots). I guess I'm not used to it with out the grip yet. Once I get it trimmed down it might help.


----------



## dunnhead (Aug 16, 2005)

daver said:


> Funny thing about the grip...I was scoring in the 550's with the grip...but shot poorly the other night (506 - just missed the entire spot one or two shots). I guess I'm not used to it with out the grip yet. Once I get it trimmed down it might help.


I suspect trimming the grip down will help a lot. At the same time I had the Defiant I had a Hoyt Super Slam that had a grip with the same basic shape (fat grip that tapers toward the top) but it wasn't angled so severly. I shot the Super Slam 10X better than the Defiant just because of the grip. I'm not sure why Hoyt ever designed them this way. That Defiant was the only Hoyt I haven't been satisfied with.


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

> I shot the Super Slam 10X better than the Defiant just because of the grip. I'm not sure why Hoyt ever designed them this way.


I agree...and now I see how much I torqued the bow when I had the grip on there. I'm just surprised at how well I shot while I had the fat grip on there. What really concerns me now is how much the rest is out - of - center to get a good paper test hole. I posted a seperate post (called 'Release vs. tuning') in "tuning" section on that subject of the tuneing issues I've had recently.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Its amazing how we have progressed on grip design. Amazing.


----------



## Youngtrapper (Feb 3, 2007)

i think it might be a 94 old bow lol


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

Based on the general consensus here it sounds like it is a 94. HOWEVER, I had the guy at the proshop where I shoot indoors, insist it was a 98 model. The other guy at the other shop (the shop where I bought the bow) said at the time when I bought it that is was a year (or so) old and I bought it in 99. So I always though it was a 98, until a few months ago when he said it was a 94. Same guy, but different time and different answer. 

So now I'm back to being confused again...


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

OK, Here is a picture of my actual bow...didn't think I had one on this computer or I would've posted it sooner...anyhow to update it might be a 94 or 98 is the two main answers I hear...but it might be sometime inbetween too. By the way, that is the seven point I shot this year in the picture.


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

I know I beat this topic to death already...and I still don't have a definate answer on what exact year, BUT this helped me reach my conclusion that it is a bow produced over a 4 year period without changing. I just found a decent picture of my bow (posted above). So after re-reading all the posts I began to question...Is it possible to not be able to tell the actual year? I mean did Hoyt produce this same bow without changing it from 94 to 98? 

Anyhow, that seems to be my guess at this point. It is either a 94, 95, 96, 97 or 98...but no real way to tell for sure. If there is differnces I am not aware of them.

Thank you all for the replies...they have been helpful...the pictures also from other bows and catologues helped me reach my assumption (or best educated guess) that it is a bow produced over the time of 4 years (94 - 98) without changing.


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

*Not a 1994 or 1998*

You do not have 1994 model because it was not offered by Hoyt in 1994. Hoyt dropped the Defiant from it's lineup after 1997. In other words it is not in the 1994 catalog or 1998 catalog. It was not offered to Staff shooters until the 1995 product year.


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, that is good to know...thanks for the info. Although, mine is not a defiant, or at least it doesn't say it is...it just says FastFlight on the bottom limb...Hoyt on the top limb...


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

The FastFlite is the model of limbs on the Defiant


----------



## Southwind (Jul 12, 2005)

I am thinking it is a 96'. I had a 94' hoyt fast flight that at the time I think all you could get was the safari brown color. I also have a Deviator I bought in 97' that has the same sort of camo and that half round cable guard. Does it have split limbs? The split limbs I think came out in either 96' or 97'.

My son shoots the Deviator and it is still a fast bow.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

Stash said:


> 1995 Defiant Fastflite.
> 
> The solid brown riser (they called it "bronze") came with the camo limbs in a pattern they called "Natureform".
> In 1996 the same riser came in a sort of speckly brown camo.
> ...


STASH is right the bow is a hoyt defiant they had it out in 1995-1996 then they tucked it away untill they came out with a different model in the early2000's some time! 

Fast Flite was just the type of limb it had on it! They had several different limbs made of all different materials. fast flight was jsut the model of the limb that was on the defiant bow!

Pat


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hoyt Defiant*



daver said:


> Based on the general consensus here it sounds like it is a 94. HOWEVER, I had the guy at the proshop where I shoot indoors, insist it was a 98 model. The other guy at the other shop (the shop where I bought the bow) said at the time when I bought it that is was a year (or so) old and I bought it in 99. So I always though it was a 98, until a few months ago when he said it was a 94. Same guy, but different time and different answer.
> 
> So now I'm back to being confused again...


The hoyt Defiant was not introduced until 1995, I got one the very first year it was out. It was a great bow. But yes that grip will have a tendency to cause torque. I shoot mine without the grip and wraped it with medical tape. As for your local dealer saying it is a 1998 bow I will have to check my tech files at work tomarrow. I think that 97 or 98 was the last year for the bow but want to make sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lost the BigOne (Jul 7, 2009)

*hoyt defient cable guard*

where can I get my hands on a cable guard for a 95 hoyt defiant?


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

looks like a '76 Camaro to me. But I've had a few.:darkbeer:


----------

